# Java3D API



## Anubis (9. Aug 2004)

*Wer Klassenbeschreibungen von Java3D Klassen sucht findet sie hier.*


_Edit by Illuvatar 12.1.06 16:26_: Seite scheint (temporär?) down zu sein, solange wirds wohl der Link unten tun müssen. Falls jemand noch eine vollständige kennt, lasst es mich oder einen Mod wissen.
_Edit by Illuvatar 17.8.06 13:04_: Ich habe mal wieder eine funktionierende komplette API-Doc gefunden  - der Link oben wurde aktualisiert.
_Edit by Illuvatar 20.11.07 14:02_: Mittlerweile gibts ja auch ganz offiziell die komplette Apidoc. Siehe oben...
_Edit by Illuvatar 13.01.09 15:11_: Übersichtlichkeit erhöht


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Aug 2004)

Hm, den Link hier hab ich schon mal in die LinkBase geschrieben:
http://www-eph.int-evry.fr/~bideau/java/api/apiJava3D/

Da sind aber zwei Packages weniger ???:L

Edit: Tja, scheint die bessere Seite zu sein von dir. Ich werds gleich in der JLiB ändern.


----------



## Anubis (9. Aug 2004)

Hab mal rausgekramt, was bei deinem Link fehlt:

com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.sensor
com.sun.j3d.utils.scenegraph.io
com.sun.j3d.utils.timer

Bei deinem Link fehlen also 3 Packages.


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Aug 2004)

Oh, stimmt. Na ja, is ersetzt in der JLiB, is also egal.


----------



## Oxygenic (9. Aug 2004)

Ähm...was spicht denn gegen die Klassenbeschreibung bei Sun? Die ist wenigstens ganz sicher up-to-date (und auch für ältere Verionen zu haben). Eine übersicht dazu findet sich hier: http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/books.php (Abteilung Java Doc, Online-HTML).


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Aug 2004)

Also, ich find sie unübersichtlicher, und wenn ich schnell was wissen will (was sind doch gleich die Konstruktoren einer Sphere), gehts mit der API viel schneller.


----------



## Oxygenic (9. Aug 2004)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht - die Beschreibung, die ich verlinkt habe und das, was du verlinkt hast, sind beides JavaDocs, die absolut identisch aufgebaut sind (bis auf die fehlenden Klassen halt)!


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Aug 2004)

Mist, nicht genau genug gelesen  
Es geht mir um die fehlenden Packages.


----------

